# Looking for a player that supports mkv, divx and etc...



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

This year I decided that I will buy something for myself for Christmas. I decided to buy a player for my TV, just haven’t decided one which to buy yet.

Here a few things that I want the player to have:

It has to play mkv, divx and mp4 files.
It has to detected and read the subtitles in mkv files (I know that are few different types of subtitles in mkv files, sometimes they aren’t even inside of the mkv file)
It has to allow me to change the langue of the movie or show if the mkv file has that option.
It can be a blue-ray player.
Also it should connect to the internet.
I would also like to see that it would read all these files from the usb key as well as from the DVD( I know that some players read all files just fine from the DVD, but they have trouble with the subtitles and such from the usb keys).


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i cant answer all those questions because ive not messed with those much.i can say if your going to use one with hdmi.dont get the western digital unit.i dont know why but it has serious issues with hdmi.


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

ok thx


----------

